# garage door header



## butcher757 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am putting the plans together for a garage and I feel I am making this more complicated then it is. I am stuck on the header size for the 16' door. My plan was to just use 2 2X12's with 3 jack studs and call it square. The door will be on the gable end. I just read that gable end trusses dont have much support unless you order the engineered type, would this be my best option to order the special truss or should I beef up the header. We do have snow load her in Mn but I'm hoping the snow slides off the steel roof.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 9, 2008)

Without me being an engineer, your size should be fine for a gable end. If not your local building official will help. Being on a gable there is also plywood and fasteners which come into play. With a truss system this is a typical framing job to use 2 2x12s.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## butcher757 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks..do you think I should look into the special engineered truss for the gable end or just order the standard truss with the vertical posts?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 9, 2008)

I would go with the standard. And check with your local guy before ordering. Give em a call.
I think they would be more concerned with the shear walls at the door opening than the gable. But every inspector has their issues they like to get on.
If it where here, it would be fine.
Good luck.


----------



## butcher757 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks again, Im building in central Mn in which the county has no building codes, only the electrical has to be inspected. The Cabin I already built was with the help of these boards and turned out real nice.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 9, 2008)

You should be fine. We get plenty of snow here in CT. Many Wet Feet at a time.The heavy stuff. 
Good luck on your project.;


----------



## handyguys (Sep 10, 2008)

For what its worth, in general, sometimes, not always, your mileage may vary, 
Without seeing a design I can be sure, consult an engineer. (did I put in enough disclaimers and wiggle room?)

The gable end of a structure does not carry weight of a roof, its the side walls. Your door header is only carrying the weight of the door and sheathing above.


----------

